# Meret Bags



## ride2k (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone ever used a Meret bag? Specifically this one... http://www.meretusa.com/product.php?product_id=334 ?

Thinking of buying it to tote my most used personal gear on the ambulance. It looks like a small compact bag, so I don't plan on stocking it with everything. Just a nice small addition to the stuff already on the truck. And to have my own good equipment on me when I'm working my First Aid part time job.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 28, 2014)

What exactly do you plan on stocking said bag with?


----------



## ride2k (Oct 28, 2014)

I keep trauma sheers, cell phone, gloves, and pen on me. In my bag I would like to have b/p cuff, stethoscope, pulse oximeter, extra gloves, notepad, roll of tape, 4x4s, maybe a kerlix, pen light, set of oral airways if I get ahold of some, and some NPAs. Oh yea, and CPR mask. That covers the ABCs plus vitals equipment.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got this bag for $24.97 at Walmart. It's made by Outdoor Products. It's spacious and should be able to accommodate the items you require and then some. It's currently set up as my on shift bag.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2014)

ride2k said:


> I keep trauma sheers, cell phone, gloves, and pen on me. In my bag I would like to have b/p cuff, stethoscope, pulse oximeter, extra gloves, notepad, roll of tape, 4x4s, maybe a kerlix, pen light, set of oral airways if I get ahold of some, and some NPAs. Oh yea, and CPR mask. That covers the ABCs plus vitals equipment.


Is that stuff not already on your ambulance or in a response bag of some sort?


----------



## ride2k (Oct 28, 2014)

CodeBru - I am looking for something small. I'm looking at that Meret bag I posted on Amazon and it's cheaper so I might do that. I want to only bring two smaller bags with me to work... gear bag, and a lunch box. With one big bag, I feel like I lose everything at the bottom.

DesertEMT - It is, but for an emergent run where the Trauma and Airway bag aren't needed, I'd like to have my own equipment to grab and go. I also prefer to use my own stuff rather than using the stethoscope that had been in the ears of more people than I can count. Also, no pulse ox on the truck unless you use your own.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 28, 2014)

When aren't the trauma and airway bag not needed? The first in bag is always brought in on every scene.


----------



## John E (Nov 1, 2014)

To answer your actual question, well sorta anyway. I've looked at the Meret bags numerous times at various EMS events but don't currently own one.

I can't specifically recommend one but I can tell you that they're very well made and they appear to be very durable. I have heard that they have good post-sale service but have no personal knowledge to base that on. In general terms, any of the major players in the EMS gear biz make good quality bags, You might want to look into Conterra and Statpacks as well.

I wouldn't hesitate buying a Meret bag if it suits your specific needs.

I wish that people responding to questions like yours would at least try to keep on topic.


----------

